# Classical vinyl or Cd stores in UK



## soundbytes (Jun 11, 2013)

I know the current ones are Gramex, Moore's. Are there any shops which deals with classical vinyls or CDs also? It does not have to be an exclusive shop.
Also are there shops which sell classical reissue vinyls also ? Lastly where can I find a bubble level for a tonearm ? I tried Tottenham court road but no luck.
Thanks


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

soundbytes said:


> I know the current ones are Gramex, Moore's. Are there any shops which deals with classical vinyls or CDs also? It does not have to be an exclusive shop.
> Also are there shops which sell classical reissue vinyls also ? Lastly where can I find a bubble level for a tonearm ? I tried Tottenham court road but no luck.
> Thanks


If you enter Classical Vinyl,UK on line you will find a list.
Gramex is the best altho' I don't know how much shellac they do now or LPs,I can't get out the way I did.Also you don't mention where you are based but I presume you are near London..
You need an alignment protractor for your tone arm and a weight gauge,the spirit level is for your turntable balance.


----------



## soundbytes (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes near ondon. And I can't find any of the testament reissues. I need a spirit level for the tonearm and the turntable but again I cannot find either one.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

soundbytes said:


> Yes near ondon. And I can't find any of the testament reissues. I need a spirit level for the tonearm and the turntable but again I cannot find either one.


Why do you need a spirit level for the tone arm ? As for the turntable you can buy a spirit level at any DIY store.
You can buy Testament on line from Presto Classical.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For those interested, a new vinyl classical and jazz listing is available at MDT.

http://tinyurl.com/laxlep5


----------

